# Pomper



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour à tous 

Le verbe pomper a plusieurs sens, notamment au sens figuré ou argotique, le sens de fatiguer, par exemple (mais pas seulement). Ma question vient de la réaction étonnée de mon interlocutrice, lorsque j'ai dit en parlant de quelqu'un "elle est persuadée que j'en sais plus qu'elle, donc elle explique succinctement et j'y pompe rien". C'est bien sûr du langage familier, pomper voulant dire comprendre.

La question est donc, s'agit-il d'un usage local, sachant que les dictionnaires ne mentionnent pas ce sens de pomper, ou bien est-il répandu ?
(je sais déjà que ce n'est pas une simple question de différences nord-sud )

P.S. vous y pompez quelque chose à ma question ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Salut Zoé,

à ma connaissance, cet usage et ce sens de _pomper _sont répandus, et depuis un certain temps déjà : je pense (de mémoire) qu'on peut le trouver chez San Antonio.

C'est un mot du langage familier, contrairement à _entraver_, qui est du pur argot.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quant à moi, je n'avais jamais entendu _pomper _dans le sens de _comprendre_, contrairement à _piger_, _capter_…


----------



## Punky Zoé

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est un mot du langage familier, contrairement à _entraver_, qui est du pur argot.


Entraver est je crois, un exact synonyme de pomper (dans ce sens là), mis à part, comme tu le signale, le registre qui est différent (j'y pompe que dalle = j'y entrave que dalle)


----------



## jierbe31

Je confirme cet usage familier de pomper ou ne pas pomper,  au sens de comprendre ou ne pas comprendre, dans mes régions d'origine et d'adoption, soit le Languedoc et Midi Pyrénées.
Mais, à mon humble avis, cet usage-là est moins répandu que celui de fatiguer/agacer, _Tu me pompes l'air, _ou même de l'usage potache de copier/tricher/plagier _Hou le vilain, il a pompé sa dissertation !_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Jamais entendu non plus _pomper_ dans le sens de _comprendre_...


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> Jamais entendu non plus _pomper_ dans le sens de _comprendre_...


Ah bon ! Ça me rassure !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

*Oh, les jeunes !* (tu voudras bien m'excuser, Jeannot, pour cette familiarité, mais je peux me l'autoriser  ) faudrait voir à sortir : je l'utilisais déjà quand j'étais adolescent ... 


P.S.   si vous tapez "_j'y pompe rien_" dans Yahoo, vous allez en trouver des palanquées !


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je connaissais pas, mais le contexte aide à comprendre. Le Poitou est donc à retirer de la liste des régions où c'est employé !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut PZ,

Je crois que ton interlocutrice avait quand même parfaitement compris dans le contexte aussi, mais elle ne le dit pas elle-même voilà tout. 



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> *Oh, les jeunes !* [...] faudrait voir à sortir : je l'utilisais déjà quand j'étais adolescent ...


Ah ! Voilà un début d'explication (puisque ce n'est apparemment ni un problème nord-sud ni est-ouest, cette fois) ! Quand donc étais-tu adolescent ? Aurais-tu pu croiser PZ par exemple ? 



> P.S.   si vous tapez "_j'y pompe rien_" dans Yahoo, vous allez en trouver des palanquées !


Eh bien justement non : je n'en trouve guère...
(Par contre _palanquée_, ça me parle !  )


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Karine said:
			
		

> Eh bien justement non : je n'en trouve guère...


 
J'en ai 10 pages pour "j'y pompe rien", apparemment chez des djeunes d'aujourd'hui et, pour "j'y pompe que dalle", 3 pages.

J'ai essayé "j'entrave rien" => 10 pages aussi, et 5 pages pour "j'entrave rien".

Ça ne fait pas des occurrences "littéraires" (disons : éditées), mais ça prouve au moins que c'est vivant.



			
				Karine said:
			
		

> Aurais-tu pu croiser PZ par exemple ?


 
Tsss tsss, à l'époque, je jouais pas avec les mouflettes  .


----------



## DearPrudence

Je pense que ça doit être une question d'âge... Mais pas seulement, comme la réponse de JeanDeSponde le fait penser.
En tant que Normande & jeunette, autant dire que je n'ai jamais entendu ce "pomper"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> [...]
> Ça ne fait pas des occurrences "littéraires" (disons : éditées), mais ça prouve au moins que c'est vivant. [...]


Permets-moi de trouver que c'est peu pour une expression que tu disais répandue. 
Et je n'ai jamais dit que ce n'était pas vivant. La preuve : je vais l'utiliser dès demain pour voir l'effet que ça fera autour de moi.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Permets-moi de trouver que c'est peu pour une expression que tu disais répandue.


 
Ça fait déjà plus que le pataouète ... et surtout c'est usité *aujourd'hui*, et par des jeunes qui fréquentent la Toile (_exeunt_ les croulants).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

DearPrudence said:


> Je pense que ça doit être une question d'âge... Mais pas seulement, comme la réponse de JeanDeSponde le fait penser.
> [...]


Me voilà habillé pour l'hiver qui arrive.
On échappe à grand-peine à la canicule, mais pas à DearPrudence!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oh, les djeun's (Cal, DP, Karine ? ), vous avez fini de nous pomper avec l'âge ?
Donc, on pourrait circonscrire cet usage de pomper au grand sud-ouest de la France, disons au sud d'une ligne Bordeaux Montpellier.
Mais d'où cela viendrait-il ? Quel rapport avec le sens classique de pomper ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Oh, les djeun's (Cal, DP, Karine ? ), vous avez fini de nous pomper avec l'âge ?
> Donc, on pourrait circonscrire cet usage de pomper au grand sud-ouest de la France, disons au sud d'une ligne Bordeaux Montpellier.
> Mais d'où cela viendrait-il ? Quel rapport avec le sens classique de pomper ?


Moi, je ne connais que les Shadoks qui ne cessent de pomper…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...]Quel rapport avec le sens classique de pomper ?


Un peu comme _capter_, sans doute. On extrait du cerveau de l'autre de la matière (grise ?) pour l'injecter dans notre propre cerveau... Si l'on ne pompe rien, on ne peut pas comprendre... Cette image en vaut une autre, non ?
Mais ce serait à toi de supputer là !


----------



## geve

Maître Capello said:


> Moi, je ne connais que les Shadoks qui ne cessent de pomper…


C'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais : la philosophie Shadok prend soudain un sens tout nouveau !  Car en bonne jeunette du nord, je ne connaissais point cet usage de "pomper"  - par contre, "entraver", ça, oui (de même que _piger, capter, calculer, imprimer_...)


----------



## Ploupinet

Ben pour moi... "Pomper" dans ce sens n'existe pas non plus !


----------

